# Growling and Barking at other dogs while playing?



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

My 3 year old girl, Abby has been barking and growling at other dogs when she is running around with them off lead at the park. I have always thought she is just excited and playing, but last night one of the owners separated their dog from her (they were the same size) as she felt her dog was being intimidated. She felt that Abby was being protective over ME (I am 34 weeks pregnant). I honestly had not even considered that she was being protective, and felt it was all just play. She hasn't always done this, but I can't be sure that it only started when I fell pregnant, it might have been happening before this...

So is the growling and barking while playing normal? Or is my girl showing signs of being over protective and intimidating other dogs? Any suggestions on how I stop her doing this, I don't want people to think she is being aggressive!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My Vs have always been vocal at play, and it would be hard for anyone to assess what's going on with just that information.
If she was running around happy/playing while barking/growling, its just that, playing, and the other owner got it wrong. 
If she is trying to keep the other dog from you, then she is in protective mode.

Not everyone understands just how rough, and vocal vizslas can be at play.
Some dogs love to play with them, but they can be a bit much for other dogs.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Without seeing the interaction, it's hard to say. Some dogs are naturally barky and growly when playing. That is not necessarily a bad thing. And especially when you have a high energy dog, it can throw other people off. 
How is Abby's body language when she is playing with other dogs? Is she wagging her tail or is it rigid? Does she tense up or start panting before she gets to the park? Is she nipping or pushing the other dogs around? Is she going the typical Vizsla pounce play behavior? Does she try to always put herself between you and other dogs?

Have you taught Abby the "enough" command? (we say "Thank you Jasper, that's enough" for our boy if he's barking at something or doing anything else we want to redirect him from) That way if she is a little too rambunctious while playing, you can ask her to tone it down or move onto something else.


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

My Rubi has always growled/barked at other dogs during play. Although it sounds like she is being aggressive if she was to have a ball or toy in her mouth and run around with other dogs chasing her, she would be growling/barking but if the other dog tries to take it off her she will let them straight from her mouth.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I think the key here is what's typical. and what you're saying is that you see no real difference in Rubi's behavior, so it sounds like the other person has the issue here. It's Ok that she was anxious and separated her dog from yours, but without first finding out if Rubi's behavior is typical, she's making some assumptions there. 

When you see that protective side of your Vizsla, you'll know it...


----------

